# greek island hopping



## alliebrian (Apr 3, 2008)

Trying to figure out the best way to book Athens to Crete (on Sat. May 24) Crete to Santorini (May 29) Santorini to Rhodes (June 1) and then back to Athens from Rhodes (June 7).  I was hoping to do a ferry from Crete to Santorini but can't seem to find any schedules that will allow me to book yet.  I can book the other three legs of the trip for $575 per person on Olympic but am afraid to book it until I find out about the Crete to Santorini schedule and am also wondering if the airlines usually run fare sales closer to the travel date.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks.

Karen


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 3, 2008)

You might also want to check fares on Aegean Airlines, a Greek LCC.  I have flown them from Bucharest to Athens and Athens to Cyprus, and they are a decent airline.  Even given the same price, I would fly them over Olympic.  The Athens to Rhodes flights I took some years ago on Olympic did not leave me impressed with that airline.


----------



## CarlK (Apr 3, 2008)

We also had a positive experience flying Aegean Airlines a few years ago.  I too had problems getting the ferry schedule from Crete to Santorini and I ended up having a travel agent book it through this company:

http://www.oti.travel/

For general information on Greece I found this site helpful:

http://www.greektravel.com/

Carl


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2008)

Karen,

Crete to Santorini 2008 Ferry Schedules

Here's another site that has Greek Ferry Schedule information
http://gogreece.about.com/od/ferryschedules/Greek_Ferry_Schedules.htm

and the Good News and Bad News about Greek Island Ferryboats - http://www.greecetravel.com/ferryboats/

here's another link explaining why it's difficult to obtain info about Greek Ferry schedules & how to get tickets
http://www.greecetravel.com/tickets/

Greek Island Ferry Schedules from Matt Barrett - http://www.athensguide.com/greek-island-ferry-schedules/

Richard


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 3, 2008)

In October of 2006, we flew Athens to Rhodes for a week, then Rhodes to Crete (via Athens) and finally Crete to Athens all on Aegean.  The fares were 39 euros each....we had to buy and fly two legs to get from Rhodes to Crete...but they were very accommodating, shipping the luggage straigh through but making us check in in Athens for the Athens to Crete flight.  While in Crete, our plan was to take the ferry from Heraklion to Santorini, but the seas were too rough and the ferries weren't running.  (We are taking a cruise in a couple of weeks so will get to Santorini)...anyway I have posted a trip review under Sun Beach Holiday Club and Grand Leoniki and if I can help in any way, please just ask....Aegean Airlines was great!!!


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 4, 2008)

Were those 39 Euro fares bought well in advance, the standard going rate, or sale fares?
I'm starting to put together a trip to Greece for Easter of 2009 and I'm trying to sort it all out and figure out what to expect!


----------



## Conan (Apr 4, 2008)

The ferry connection from Heraklion, Crete to Santorini is comfortable and convenient.  

Our route was

Day 0/1:  Fly New York to Athens to Crete

Day 7:  Ferry Crete to Santorini

Day 9:  Fly Santorini to Athens

Day 11:  Fly Athens to New York

  Worked great!


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought the 39 Euro tickets in March for the following October....and actually looking back they were 19 Euros but the taxes increased them to about 39 Euros each....check out Aegean's website....


----------



## Treecee (Apr 9, 2008)

*Greek Ferries*

http://www.greekislands.gr/greece.htm  is a good link to the ferries. I used it to book a few years ago. We are looking to go to Crete in September and want to exhange our Tahiti Village for time  on Crete and a week on another island but arent quite sure where yet. Does anyone have any resort names to avoid on Crete. We stayed in Hernossis last time and it was great. Crete is fabulous. We might just stay the whole two weeeks there. If anyone can suggest a  good trade that would be helpful as well. WE are new to timeshare and all information from people who are more informed certainly helps. Thanks again, Teresa


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you can trade through RCI, we liked the Grand Leoniki.  It is on the same site as the Leoniki but the units are more updated.  The location between Heraklion and Rethymno was also convenient for touring.


----------



## CarlK (Apr 10, 2008)

We stayed at the Leoniki in 2005 and, as Linda wrote, the location is very convenient.  I have a review posted that might be helpful.
Carl


----------

